# First Muskie



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Congratulations to Bill (OGF member Mastiff) on his first muskie. Bill caught the muskie from his kayak on Chautauqua Lake in New York Monday morning. He was trolling with spinning rods with 8 lb. line for walleye and bass. The muskie hit a pearl white Rapala X-Rap.

We estimated the length at 36" to 38". Does that seem about right?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I'd say that fish is at least 40 to 42" unless Bill is a migdet.....Dandy fish right there for his first! Good job Bill!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

very nice!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I am thinking 38-40"s. A musky from a kayak is freakin cool. Congratulations Bill!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

sweeet! had to be fun on 8lb test. congrats!


----------



## Mastiff (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks !!! That was a great ending to a great weekend. Took a bit of patience to get him to the boat. Thanks to Goolies for helping me land it !!

Back to Chautauqua at the end of the month.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Mastiff said:


> Thanks !!! That was a great ending to a great weekend. Took a bit of patience to get him to the boat. Thanks to Goolies for helping me land it !!
> 
> Back to Chautauqua at the end of the month.


You landed him on your own. All I did was help get the hook out of his mouth so he could be released.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

thats awesome guys!!!! way to go bill..

im lookin into gettin a yak we'll have to get out soon guys


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

congrats! What were you thinking trolling an x-rap? It is a jerk bait. I give that fish a solid 40".


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey Jake. It's been awhile. We got to get together for some fishing. Catching a large walleye, steelie, or muskie from a kayak is a blast.

JamesT - Sometimes you need to think outside the box. I have seen quite a few walleye caught on Lake Erie at night trolling X-raps.


----------



## allegheny river kid (Apr 9, 2010)

Congrats! great looking fish..looks like a ton of fun in the kayak!


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

goolies said:


> Hey Jake. It's been awhile. We got to get together for some fishing. Catching a large walleye, steelie, or muskie from a kayak is a blast.
> 
> JamesT - Sometimes you need to think outside the box. I have seen quite a few walleye caught on Lake Erie at night trolling X-raps.


sounds good to me! you still have the same number?


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

How far around the lake did that fish pull the yak, and Goolies, could you keep up with him? Nice fish.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Nice going Bill! That's a really nice fish! You guys kick butt in those yaks.


----------

